# RVing for the First Time in Mexico



## John Cagney Nash (May 18, 2013)

Hello

Introducing a newbie (to this and to other Mexico-related sites where I’ve also researched, thus am posting my questions, too). My name’s John Nash; I’ll be taking my first RV excursion south of the border when Fall approaches this year.

I’m posting to seek advice, of course. Below is a list of the preparations I’ve so far made or set in motion. Any and all other input will be gratefully appreciated. 

Traveling and residing in my motorhome -- a well-restored, low mileage Champion Flagship running a Chevy 350 -- is nothing new to me. I’ll list a few of the places we’ve lived for three months or longer since teaming up in 2006: Key West; the Everglades; central Florida; Dallas; Las Vegas; northern New Jersey; north of Boston. The full itinerary is much longer. For the last two years we’ve been in central Montana.

Destination: I’m drawn to a completely new experience, so expect to travel as far south as possible. I love tropical heat and humidity -- as well as being near the ocean -- so figure the southern coastline of the Yucatan peninsula will be my best bet, down near the border with Belize. That should also allow me ready access to the history and culture of Oaxaca and Chiapas. I don’t envision spending much more than time-in-transit staying at campgrounds, and will be looking for a small piece of remote land close to the shore where I can effectively boondock; I’m entirely used to simplicity, and love isolation. Beyond that, I have no plans. I’m entirely flexible.

Okay, those above-mentioned preparations already made or set in motion:
•	I’m learning Spanish (albeit only from Rosetta Stone; the immersion of moving to Mexico should polish that basic grounding pretty quickly)
•	I have ordered copies of Woodall’s Mexico & South America, Mike & Terri Church’s Traveler’s Guide to Mexican Camping, Street of Glass by Robert Glenn, Retirement Without Borders by Barry Golson, The People’s Guide to Mexico by Carl Franz and the Guia Roji Atlas 
•	I’ve written to Banamex, requesting the application forms for whatever credit/ATM card they think will best suit my purposes, and have two other (U.S. bank) active Visa cards
•	The RV has two spare tires, three spares of each fan belt, spare headlights, spare spark plugs, a second water pump, a power surge protector, supplies of coolant and oil and octane enhancer, muffler bandages, air and fuel filters, a 15-amp-to-30-amp hook-up adapter; all the common-sense stuff. New carb; new belts; new distributor; new tires; oil changed; shake-down cruises completed

A few matters upon which I’d appreciate confirmation:
•	I’m a British citizen, but a legal Permanent Resident in the United States. Both these countries are on Mexico’s ‘no visa’ list, correct? So I can drive over the border from the U.S. on my British passport -- valid for at least six months -- with my American driver’s license 
•	Am I correctly understanding Calderón’s wonderfully liberal migration laws? Is it the case that to legally reside in Mexico, I must (a) fill in an application for a Visitor’s Permit when I enter the country (costs about $23). This will allow me a six-month stay. Within that six-month period I must (b) apply for a Temporary Resident Visa -- an FM3? -- granting me non-immigrant temporary residency status for a maximum of four years; once granted, it’s then renewable indefinitely. The issue of a Temporary Resident Visa will allow the importation into Mexico of my household goods and other vehicles
•	The Visitor’s Permit can be arranged online before leaving the USA
•	I’ve seen reference to a ‘points system,’ but have not found it well explained. It only applies to those wishing to become nationalized, though, right, not those happy to remain in the country as repeat FM3ers?
•	I’ll be issued with a permit at the border which allows my motorhome to remain in Mexico for ten years. I can also arrange this permit online prior to my departure, which minimizes the risk of difficulties at the crossing. This I can do on the Banjercito website; I should complete the application at least one month prior to leaving the USA; the cost is U.S. $49.50. The vehicle’s U.S. license tags must be current
•	I will need General Certificates of Health for my dog and both my cats confirming they are fit and well and have been immunized against rabies; these documents should be issued not more than ten days before the date of the border crossing. All animals should be protected against parvovirus, heartworm, fleas and ticks
•	I should be reasonably safe from cartel-related catastrophe so long as I devise a route that stays on or west of 57-D, right? Enter at Eagle Pass/Piedras Negras, follow 57-D down to any east-west highway south of Tampico and then cut over to the coast
•	I should not travel at night. Pemex stations on major routes have overnight parking areas for trucks, which RVs can also use (much like Love’s etc in the States); these are relatively safe. There are also Autopista rest areas that are patrolled by armed cops at night
•	I’ll need full coverage (not just liability) auto insurance from a company licensed in Mexico, which has personal liability, legal counsel, court costs and bail bond coverage. Windshield coverage is a must. Again, this can be arranged online before departure
•	I make my living on the Internet, so can work without treading on any native toes, and will be contributing to the local economy by earning money elsewhere and spending it in Mexico. I sustain myself financially, and must provide at least three months’ banking records to prove this. Such proof should show monthly revenue greater than U.S. $1200. (Obviously, I’ll need to site myself where I can have access to the Internet at least once a week, at a location within sensible scooter-riding distance. Having a functioning ’phone is of no consequence to me, and I haven’t had a teevee in years.)

Thanks for any commentary, advice or warning shots across the bow that anyone thinks I should be aware of.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I believe that to be eligible for a Residente Temporal visa you need to show monthly income of around $1900.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

John Cagney Nash said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do not understand the first point. The second point is correct in that you need a Visitor Permit. This will give you 180 days in Mexico. Weather being a British citizen allows you any flexibility in obtaining a Temporary Resident Visa, I do not know how that will work.
The Mexican Government is saying you need to apply for such Visa at an Embassy and before you enter Mexico. You need to call an Embassy near you and ask them the procedure. I would guess that since you have a USA residency you will be able to do that in the USA. Call them and ask.
The cost is up to around $1900 a month in income to be awarded a Temporary Visa. Telling them you will be using the internet in Mexico to make money could make things difficult for you.
There is some sort of point system but I can not help you on that one. 
All the other points seem OK. I would just cross in Brownsville / Matamores. I have been crossing there for 11 years and don´t plan on changing.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> There is some sort of point system but I can not help you on that one.


I don't believe that the details of the point system have been worked out yet.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Application for Residente Temporal can only be done at a Mexican consulate nearest your residence outside of Mexico.
The point system was never published and other aspects are subject to change. 
The RV can get a 10 year permit; importada temporal.
Much of the information you have read online is obsolete under the new law & rules, which are not working well for many folks. Stay tuned.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Since you are planning to cross over to the west coast, it's advisable to do more driving in the U.S. and then enter Mexico from there. This will eliminate some mountain terrain and a lot of your travel will be on better roads so you'll make better time with less stress. The RV forums will answer your questions more specifically directed to travel by motorhome.


----------



## jjroth2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I believe that to be eligible for a Residente Temporal visa you need to show monthly income of around $1900.


I was to the Mexican consulate in LA. They required $2,500 per spouse and want to see bank deposits for six months. It's insanity, but once you get past the first step, there are ways around it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jjroth2 said:


> I was to the Mexican consulate in LA. They required $2,500 per spouse and want to see bank deposits for six months. It's insanity, but once you get past the first step, there are ways around it.


Ways of getting around the $2500 per spouse, or are you referring to something else?


----------



## jjroth2 (Mar 30, 2011)

I believe it's how you arrange to show you have the $2,500 in your account monthly. That's as much as I know at this time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the prime earner can show sufficient financial assets in his or her name, then Residente Permanente can be applied for now; but that may change, so hop to it. The other spouse could enter as a tourist or maybe qualify for Residente Temporal. 
Once in Mexico and establishing an address, you must to to INM to finalize these visas within a certain time frame.
Once that is done, the spouse with the lesser visa status will have the option to change, under current rules. A spouse is entitled to equivalent status, I believe; just not at the time of original application.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like we lost our original poster......


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Looks like we lost our original poster......


Not an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Not an uncommon occurrence.


Maybe this OP disappeared because he didn't get the kind of information from us he wanted to hear.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe this OP disappeared because he didn't get the kind of information from us he wanted to hear.


 may be the OP is collecting factual information and does not need the drama that goes with a forum.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> may be the OP is collecting factual information and does not need the drama that goes with a forum.


What you call "drama", I call human interaction  !


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

He posted the identical questions on the mexicorvforums.com site just yesterday. He is probably hoping for more detailed information there, without realizing that most of those folks are snowbirds on tourist permits and few really know much about longer visa requirements, etc. I have nudged him back here, but there is no sign of him yet.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Not an uncommon occurrence.


Unless I'm misreading, the OP posted the discussion two days ago. Not everyone uses the forum as a chat room. Some people actually have other things to do in life. I wouldn't know about that, though.


----------



## Mexberry (Dec 19, 2011)

You may want to try the Mexconnect forum - Rollie is the go to guy on matters regarding government regs. We drove by car from Arizona down to Puerto Vallarta. Once you leave the border areas there were very few RV's - one or two only on the road. The RV park in Bucerias has closed and the one in PV is not exactly full. Although we have not have a single problem on our trips, we were not in an RV, ownership of which to Mexicans indicates a rich ****** and very vulnerable. Try going as far as possible in a convoy and overnighting at Pemex stations - at least there is lighting. Use a cash card linked to a bank account that only has a small balance. To many Mexicans the $300 daily withdrawal limit represents a month's wages. Have you contemplated taking a bus staying at hotels for a period of time and seeing for yourself what you are getting into before driving all the way to Chiapas?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Mexberry said:


> You may want to try the Mexconnect forum - Rollie is the go to guy on matters regarding government regs. We drove by car from Arizona down to Puerto Vallarta. Once you leave the border areas there were very few RV's - one or two only on the road. The RV park in Bucerias has closed and the one in PV is not exactly full. Although we have not have a single problem on our trips, we were not in an RV, ownership of which to Mexicans indicates a rich ****** and very vulnerable. Try going as far as possible in a convoy and overnighting at Pemex stations - at least there is lighting. Use a cash card linked to a bank account that only has a small balance. To many Mexicans the $300 daily withdrawal limit represents a month's wages. Have you contemplated taking a bus staying at hotels for a period of time and seeing for yourself what you are getting into before driving all the way to Chiapas?


OP did post on Mexconnect, where he received a less than warm welcome by some regulars.


----------



## bibarnes (Mar 10, 2010)

*Rving in Mexico*

A few observations.
1. Your choice of destinations is fine. I have traveled the west coast and it is hot and humid. Boondocking is OK if you are in a group of 4 or more units. Solitary is not real safe. The bandito population is a tad high along the southern border. A firearm is out of the question since they are illegal in Mexico. A shotgun is OK but as you probably remember that can get you in trouble too if you don't get it registered correctly and have all the federal documents necessary in case you are stopped.

Getting water can be exciting and it will not be potable. You will need to get bottled water for brushing your teeth and drinking. Emptying your septic is also fun. If you speak Spanish you can find someone in a village that has a pump truck that can empty your gray/black water tanks. They may use an open bucket as the transfer. You put your sewer hose in the bucket and they put the suction hose from their truck in the same bucket and you back up and open your valves and hope the pump doesn't quit. (Remember the movie RV).

There are excellent parks through out Mexico and are reasonable in price and include your utilities and water and sewer.

I travel with my Akita who is the best protection in the world. Any large dog will do and I have had little to no problems with dogs in the unit. Walking them at gas stops was a little challenging but they are great company.
Please please be very careful boondocking. I have only stayed overnight at a large Pemex station where trucks were parkd overnight and had no problems.

I live just south of Guadalajara on the largest fresh water lake in Mexico. The fall here is great since we are 1,500m in altitude. The Pacific coast is 3 hous west and you can drive the coast down through Acapulco and Chiapis and into Oaxaca.

Good Luck (Buena Suerta)
Bill Barnes


John Cagney Nash said:


> Hello
> 
> Introducing a newbie (to this and to other Mexico-related sites where I’ve also researched, thus am posting my questions, too). My name’s John Nash; I’ll be taking my first RV excursion south of the border when Fall approaches this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello RVGRINGO. we have all our papers with our passport attachment which says Resident Temporal because the girl in dallas at the mexican consulate said we could not apply for permanent because we are not officially retired.....I showed her the law that seems to say that you can apply for permenant if you have enough income...but i did not argue...my question as you seem to know alot about this is: Can we, when we go to the INM office there tell them we want permanent instead or do you know the answer to this? thanks so much.....


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sputnik said:


> Hello RVGRINGO. we have all our papers with our passport attachment which says Resident Temporal because the girl in dallas at the mexican consulate said we could not apply for permanent because we are not officially retired.....I showed her the law that seems to say that you can apply for permenant if you have enough income...but i did not argue...my question as you seem to know alot about this is: Can we, when we go to the INM office there tell them we want permanent instead or do you know the answer to this? thanks so much.....


I would think you can if you bring all the required paperwork to prove income.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sputnik said:


> Hello RVGRINGO. we have all our papers with our passport attachment which says Resident Temporal because the girl in dallas at the mexican consulate said we could not apply for permanent because we are not officially retired.....I showed her the law that seems to say that you can apply for permenant if you have enough income...but i did not argue...my question as you seem to know alot about this is: Can we, when we go to the INM office there tell them we want permanent instead or do you know the answer to this? thanks so much.....


See the response in the other thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/146163-temporary-vs-permanent-visa.html#post1218693


----------

